# Laptop mining, is it safe?



## Garlic (Sep 8, 2021)

I have a asus rog g14 that I use every few weeks, so I thought why not make it mine crypto, When mining the card is around 55 degrees 55 watts with 28mh, the gpu voltage is 0.7 volts. Is this safe?


----------



## joemama (Sep 8, 2021)

Looks more than fine to me


----------

